

This is why Apple's iPhone 4S doesn't support 4G/LTE - mrmasa
http://blogs.computerworld.com/19138/this_is_why_apples_iphone_4s_doesnt_support_4g_lte

======
afdssfda
B.S. It didn't support it because they never planned to include it in the 4S.
Apple can get more money buy selling both 4S and then the 5 later with 4G.

